# Vĩnh Long: Chuyên cung cấp xe nâng tay 3 tấn giá rẻ



## HuynhBaoNgoc1987 (10/9/19)

Hiện nay có rất nhiều loại xe nâng tay Đài Loan, xe nâng tay Nhật Bản có thiết kế bánh xe bằng chất liệu inox cho phép ngừa hiện tượng ăn mòn kim loại cực kỳ hiệu quả, duy trì tuổi thọ sử dụng lâu nhất cho thiết bị. Vì vậy, nếu môi trường sử dụng xe nâng hàng quá ẩm ướt, có nhiều hóa chất thì bạn cần ưu tiên chọn những loại xe nâng tay có bánh xe thiết kế chắc chắn, có khả năng kháng nước, ngừa gỉ sét, ngừa oxy hóa hiệu quả để duy trí tuổi thọ sử dụng xe.
Việc chọn mua xe nâng tay cũ giá rẻ hay xe mới hoàn toàn không quan trọng bằng việc chúng ta phải chọn được nơi bán xe nâng tay uy tín. Chỉ khi mua ở cửa hàng kinh doanh uy tín mới giúp chúng ta yên tâm về chất lượng sản phẩm, giá thành hợp lý, hưởng đầy đủ những quy định về chính sách bảo hành sản phẩm. Chỉ ở những cửa hàng bán hàng uy tín thì chúng ta mới được tư vấn sản phẩm rõ ràng, trung thực để đảm bảo mua được thiết bị phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng.





Công ty TNHH Công Nghiệp Sài Gòn chuyên kinh doanh rất nhiều sản phẩm và phụ tùng xe nâng tay, xe nâng điện, xe nâng dầu cực kỳ uy tín tại TPHCM. Đây cũng đồng thời là cơ sở kinh doanh có quy mô lớn tại khu vực phía Nam nhận được rất nhiều sự tin yêu của Khách hàng trong suốt thời gian qua. Do đó, bạn có thể yên tâm khi chọn mua các loại xe nâng tay tại Công Nghiệp Sài Gòn. Khi tới đây, bạn sẽ được tư vấn một cách tận tình về từng sản phẩm xe nâng phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng và chia sẻ những cách sử dụng sao choi kéo dài tuổi thọi sử dụng lâu nhất của thiết bị.

*Thông số kỹ thuật Xe nâng tay Sagolifter 3 tấn càng rộng:*
Tải trọng nâng: 3000kg

Chiều cao nâng cao nhất: 195mm

Chiều cao hạ thấp nhất: 85mm

Kích thước càng nâng: 685*1220mm




Kích thước bánh tải: 80*70mm

Kích thước bánh lái: 180*50mm

Trọng lượng khoảng: 92kg

Hiệu: Niuli- Đài Loan

Bảo hành: 12 tháng




*Một số điểm nổi bật của chiếc xe nâng tay 3 tấn*
-Xe có máy bơm thủy lực được đúc toàn bộ.

-Lõi van xả tích hợp 3 nấc tiện dụng.

-Tay cầm được làm bằng cao su rất êm ái.

-Khung xe được làm bằng thép cao cấp và được sơn một lớp sơn tĩnh điện rất bền màu và bám chắc.

-Các mối hàn được làm từ máy hàn tự động.
NHỮNG ƯU ĐÃI KHI BẠN MUA HÀNG TẠI CÔNG TY VIỆT XANH

1. Sản phẩm chính hãng, đúng tải trọng, đúng chất lượng, giá hợp lý

2. Hàng nhập khẩu nguyên chiếc từ nước ngoài

3. Hàng luôn có sẵn, giao hàng nhanh trong vòng 12h

4. Nhân viên tư vấn và chăm sóc khách hàng nhiệt tình chu đáo

5. Chế độ bảo hành lâu dài và bảo trì tận nơi nhanh chóng

6. Sản phẩm đa dạng nhằm đáp ứng tất cả nhu cầu của khách hàng và luôn có phụ tùng thay thế

7. Vận chuyển miễn phí cho khách hàng tại TPHCM và hỗ trợ vận chuyển cho khách tỉnh

8. Đổi trả hàng khi hàng xảy ra lỗi kỹ thuật
*HỆ THỐNG PP THIẾT BỊ CN HÀNG ĐẦU TẠI VIỆT NAM:*

*1. CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN*

*Tại HCM: 93 Phạm Ngọc Thảo, P.Tây Thạnh,Q.Tân Phú, TPHCM*


*2. CTY TNHH ĐẦU TƯ THIẾT BỊ CÔNG NGHIỆP HÀ NỘI*

*Tại Hà Nội: Khu B tập thể bộ nông nghiệp, thôn Nhị Châu, xã Liên Minh , Thanh Trì, Hà Nội.*


*3. CN CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN*

*Tại Miền Tây: QL1A ấp Phú Thành, Tân Phú, Tam Bình, Vĩnh Long.*


----------

